# Sow



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Took the wife and the little one back to pickens Friday. Started at 8:30, got a few bites all day. They were there just not hungry until..... 3:00..... Then.. it was well worth the wait..:thumbsup:


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

nice catch


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

:thumbup:Good Lord


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Best Smoking fish there is!! Iv been smoking fish for over 46yr's and fount that sheep's are the best!! Awesome catch! Thank's for shearing!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Im guessing the little guy holding the shrimp suggests the bait of choice? That is a pig there! Around the pillons? I thibk after seeing your post, me n boys will be heading out there, if not today, one day this week. Thanks for posting!


----------

